# Disable ifplugd for specific interfaces [solved]

## rahulthewall

Hello all,

I want to disable ifplugd for the interface usb0 which I am using to test the ATMEL AVR kit. Basically, when I start net.usb0 I do not want ifplugd to start on this interface. I added INTERFACES="eth0" to /etc/ifplugd/ifplugd.conf but it did not help.

Rahul

----------

## Hu

According to /etc/conf.d/net.example: *Quote:*   

> # If you don't want to use netplug on a specific interface but you have it
> 
> # installed, you can disable it for that interface via the modules statement
> 
> #modules_eth0=( "!netplug" )
> ...

 

----------

## rahulthewall

Should read docs. RTFM for me.

----------

